# My first bandsaw - nice saw and features with minor issues



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Deke -

Thanks for your insight and advice. I am pretty careful about keeping my fingers out of the line of action - especially on my table saw which scares me to use half of the time.

I wasn't really complaining about the guides, I enjoy adjusting (okay, playing) with the tools almost as much as making a wood project! I used to do some metal machining, though, and recall how much more precise that machinery was in setting it up (at least I think I do - it was about 30 years ago). Perhaps that's what the Carter blocks give you although I looked at them online and they didn't seem like a quantum leap of improvement from the pictures. I just wish that there was a locking mechanism and then when unlocked there were screw adjustments for the lateral guide positioning. Even the thumbscrew adjustments would be nice. The other thing is that the shaft the thrust bearing is mounted to has slop perpendicular to the shaft. It seems like it'd be an interesting project to machine the main guide out of a solid piece (I'm not sure aluminum would be enough but I used to do some good precise pieces out of it).

I got it because of a toy airplane I'm designing (which is why I kind of wanted the 1/8" blade). I also want to try some bandsaw boxes and will hopefully start on those this weekend. I also did one Adirondack chair some years ago and cut some curves in the legs using a hand held jigsaw but would like to use the bandsaw for things like that so that both pieces match.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I almost learned my lesson on the bandsaw a few months ago. While ripping a 5 inch board I had my hand on the side of the wood right next to the blade. I was using the hand to push the wood and keep it tight against the fence. At one point I pushed and looked down at the board to see that the blade had skewed to the right and came out of the side of the board. The saw made no indication that it happened and I wouldn't have noticed if I didn't look down. Luckly, my hand was past the blade and I looked before moving my hand back.

Now I use push blocks to hold my wood tight against the fence


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Dedvw -

That made me cringe reading it! I don't hear much about using featherboards on a bandsaw. I haven't tried it yet either but it seems like you could use them some of the time. I know they wouldn't work if you're re-sawing an irregular shaped piece but if you're thinning dimensioned lumber it seems like they might work.

Is there a reason no one uses them on bandsaws?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

If I did it again, I would get the green version. These white will get dirty easier than you would think.
I learned a lesson, don't mess with the V-belt.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Randy,

Thanks for posting the review. I just got the same saw, and I will definitely agree that it is a well-made tool.

Interestingly, I didn't have any of the issues you mentioned putting mine together. I am not sure if yours slipped through a crack or what, but mine went together with zero problems. When I added the riser block kit, that did make the top wheel sit about 1/16" back of the bottom wheel, but that is simple enough to fix, and honestly not an unexpected problem with the addition of the riser.

One specific thing I noticed is that your experience adjusting the bearing guides seem quite different than mine. It sounds as if your problem with the bearings moving when you tighten them down is from some slop you put into the bearing mounts when you spread them out with your screw driver. I am not sure how you were adjusting the bearings prior to spreading the mounts, but I found that a hex wrench in the screw holding the bearing in place makes a great handle to allow pretty fine adjustments of the bearing position, even if the bearing mount is a little tight. On my saw, at least, this is pretty easy to do, and it keeps the cams tight enough so that they don't move when you lock down the screw to fix the bearings in place.

I will agree that the adjustment on the thrust bearing could be better dampened, but I didn't have much of a problem adjusting that either.

Honestly, I am not sure why there seems to be this difference, but it sounds like you got your saw set up how you like it, and that really is all that matters in the end! Have fun!


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi David,

I tried moving the bearings by using an allen wrench in the bearing mounts but they wouldn't budge, even when I had the locking bolt all the way loose. I was hoping that'd work too. I tried turning them by hand before that. It wasn't until I spread the mount by using a screwdriver in the cuts that I could get them to move. Based on what you've said, I think I'll contact Grizzly to see if there's an issue and maybe if I can get different set of guides.

I put on an 1/8" blade tonight and found the lower guide block mount had to be adjusted. The guide bearings could NOT be moved back far enough to keep them behind the blade gullet. The lower guide assembly has quite a bit of adjustment by loosening 2 10mm hex head bolts but I had to remove the table to get to them (I don't have any open ended metric wrenches and my crescent wrenches were too thick and you can't get a socket on them.

I found I could remove the table with both of the rails on it when I had the 1/8" blade mounted. I loosened the tension release and was able to twist the table around. Also, with the table off I went ahead and aligned the guides which was quite a bit easier.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Randy,

If you couldn't move the guides with the hex wrench, then yea, I do think something was wrong. It may have just been a lubrication issue. I had trouble moving the guide bar (not sure if this is the right name) up and down, and after I worked some white lithium grease in it, it moves quite well. I certainly would want a tight fit on all of those guides to cut down on the problem you seem to be having now with the guides moving when you tighten them. You may want to try tightening them back down with a big pair of pliers (back the jaws with something soft, or some shim stock if you have it) before hitting Grizzly up for a new set.

Either way, thanks for the follow up, and good luck getting it running well. Sorry you didn't have the good luck I did with mine!


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I have been curious if they would be good bandsaws. I own a Jet 14 inch and am not impressed at all. Like deke said, it is common to have little problems. 
I became experienced long ago on Powermatic, before they merged with Jet (WMH Tool Group as they are known today.), when they were made great. I hope they are still made well despite their association with Jet.

I am in the market for another bandsaw so your information was helpful. Thanks!


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Randy & Dave,

I too also picked up this band saw. I didn't have a single problem assembling it other than one of the trunion locator pin holes needed to be cleared out with a 1/4" bit. I did also do a re-saw on it and had the blade track towards the face away from the fence. I think the blade was too new and not tensioned fully. The only thing that would make this saw great was if the tensioning handle was a T shape instead of a plastic knob. When a load is applied to the spring, the handle becomes difficult to grip. I might call Griz to see if they have an alterate solution since I don't want to bend the tensioning knob's rod.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I love my white polar bear. She cuts sweetly with an aftermarket blade.
White tends to hide dust and dirt better than dark colors (I've owned both colors in cars and white hides dirt)
I will get more of the polar bear series


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

an awefully long diatribe on a short history with a white tool

use it everyday, all day, for a decade

see if she still loves you like the day you bought it

then you, me, and her can chat


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey buddy, if you haven't figured out the dust collection sizing yet, just put a few wraps of tape around the dust port until it fits the 4-inch adapter you bought…....not the prettiest, but should work fine.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

David from Indiana - thanks - I may still contact them to find out about the guides. Lately I've just had the one blade on and haven't adjusted the guides so it's been on the back burner.

Woodworker Scott - before I got this I found an overwhelming number of good reviews of the unit. I think it's a really good tool but I don't have any experience on any other saws.

Mike - a t-handle for the tension WOULD be great!

Scott H. Burnaby - I agree with you about the white hiding the dust better than green. At least so far most of what I've cut has created pretty blond dust (other than the purple heart). I was thinking the same thing as I vacuumed it off - if I had the Green unit the dust would sure be more obvious. Plus, it's cheaper!

Moron - thanks for the comment.

MOJOE - I had done that and it works great, other than the only duct tape I had was flourescent green! I also did the tooth brush mod on the lower wheel.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Moron, I have a cheap Craftsman contractor saw that is objectively a dog, but that I love anyway. I'm quickly closing in on 10 years, and it keeps performing better every year I own it and tweak it a little more. Where does that fit on your scale?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

happy for you dfdye,


----------



## Matt88 (Jan 12, 2011)

After reading some other Grizzly reviews, I decided to go with the G0555 as well. I love it. The blade that came with it is definitely junk. To save myself time I put the 6" riser on for re-saw purposes.
Bandsaw Reviews


----------

